# Trialers-Home sucht Teamfahrer für die Marke ATOMZ by Sunn



## Trialers-Home (10. Februar 2007)

Trialers-Home möchten dieses Forum als Medium nutzen um einen Teamfahrer für die Marke ATOMZ by SUNN zu finden.
Trialers-Home wird in naher Zukunft ein neuer Trial Shop sein der unter anderem die Marke ATOMZ exclusiv in Deutschland vertreiben wird.
ATOMZ kommt mit einem 20 und 26 Zoll Bike auf den Markt, die auch beide durch Trialers-Home vertrieben werden. Weitere Infos zu ATOMZ auf www.atomz.fr.
Gesucht wird ein Teamfahrer der den Trialsport mit der gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit und Professionalität betreibt und gleichzeitig jemanden darstellt. Einen Typ eben.
Bei Interesse einfach bei [email protected] bewerben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2007)

Wollt hier nur einen Kommentar posten: Die RÃ¤der gefallen mir echt gut.
Rein optisch sehr ansprechend
Ich hoffe ihr habt GlÃ¼ck mit dem neuen Fahrer,bin gespannt wers wird
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. Februar 2007)

Ich stimme fuer Hannes!


----------



## kingpin18 (10. Februar 2007)

Ich wäre für Robi C.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Februar 2007)

Und ich wäre für Damon Watson damit die Rahmen mal richtig zermatscht werden


----------



## Trialers-Home (11. Februar 2007)

Ergänzung zur Professionalität
Wir sind jetzt schon einige male kontaktiert worden, was wir unter Professionalität und Ernsthaftigkeit verstehen. 
In erster Linie sollten sich diese Eigenschaften auf Wettkampfbasis wiederspiegeln. 
Der Teamfahrer sollte uns unterstützen die Marke ATOMZ in Deutschland aktiv zu vermarkten.
Natürlich ist es von uns gern gesehen wenn man sich in der Öffentlichkeit sei es auf Shows, beim Trialen in der City oder im Internet gut präsentiert.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. Februar 2007)

also ich finde das die bikes mal richtig Geil aussehen !


----------



## andre35i (11. Februar 2007)

sehr geil die räder  hoffe ihr vindet ein...würde auch gern mit machen bin aber nur ein city trialer


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Februar 2007)

Wer steht denn hinter dem Namen Trialers Home. In Wiesloch gibt es ja nicht so viele Fahrer die auf einem Univega unterwegs sind oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Februar 2007)

Der alte Hase Jens Berberich.


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Februar 2007)

Chris genau das dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

